# I think I have a problem!



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't stop changing the rock formations and drftwood formations in my aquarium!!!! I just can't choose what one I like x_X Like everytime when I do a water change I always end up changing something!!! Is this bad, or doing nothing?? I have like, changethedecorinfishtankitis!! :O! I need a doctorrrr


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like A.R.D.(Aquarium Re-arranging Disorder) to me, better see a doctor..lol


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Is this bad!?!?!?! Lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I actually think it's a good thing! Fish won't be territorial if you change things around weekly, they get confused which is their area! Besides, would u like to live in the same room everyday of your life doing the same thing looking at where every piece is exactly the same? =) i think it's a good thing!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope what you say is true !!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

im normally concerned with invertebrates when i get in the habit of juggling items around


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have no inverts


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

UHG, I HAVE A PROBLEM! I can't stop changing the decor around


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

platydoras3474 said:


> UHG, I HAVE A PROBLEM! I can't stop changing the decor around


Get some piranhas - that should keep your hands out of the tank.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Get some piranhas - that should keep your hands out of the tank.


Hahahah good one, but it's a 20 gallon tank, that would be cruel


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

We switch our tanks around every water change as well.
I think the fish dig it, gives them old new things to explore every time. lol
Cheers!!!


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I actually think it's a good thing! Fish won't be territorial if you change things around weekly, they get confused which is their area! Besides, would u like to live in the same room everyday of your life doing the same thing looking at where every piece is exactly the same? =) i think it's a good thing!


Dr. Dean agrees with this, not only does it help keep the fish from becoming too teritorial but also gives them a false sence of more space, not to mention it keeps your hand busy...there are a lot worse things that idle hands do...I recomend setting up another system ASAP...

Dean


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Get some piranhas - that should keep your hands out of the tank.


I know about this god..... i have a scar on my finger to prove it


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

also, sand + this habit + heavily rooted red lotus shoots = the SUCK


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Get some piranhas - that should keep your hands out of the tank.


........or get an electric eel, that should also do the trick.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have sand X.x and don't worry I turn off the filter before I do it so no stuckness inside, and and and I have an 8 gallon tank that's cycling as of yesterday  Anddddddd I have NO IDEA what to put in it


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

pictures of the possibilities please!

let us help and be a part of it.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

petlaur said:


> ........or get an electric eel, that should also do the trick.


What a shocking thing to say.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hahahaha Okay! On monday I'll add photos, my dad has my camera ! And yeah it is a shocking Idea! Ouch!


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> What a shocking thing to say.


BostonBob, I knew you'd get a charge out of it. And with that I better stop.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha..alternate re decorating your tanks, so u can at least let your pets settle down a bit before you tear their place down...would suck if my place felt like an huge storm/earthquake had occurred every day or two..that and plan ahead by drawing a diagram first


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

petlaur said:


> ........or get an electric eel, that should also do the trick.





BostonBob said:


> What a shocking thing to say.





petlaur said:


> BostonBob, I knew you'd get a charge out of it. And with that I better stop.


Yeah you better stop before we pull the plug on you. OK - I'm done.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm guilty of redecorating the Osaka ALL THE TIME.....at least once a week. Luckily it's barebottom so all I do is move the planted driftwood, potted plants, decorations and 30 or 40 odd moss balls around, but I am CONSTANTLY messing with that tank.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to hijack this thread but I had a tank in which the decor was never rearranged in years, I had a totally opposite condition to the OP. Some believed that it was good that I wasn't disturbing the fish but I attributed it to LUD....Laziness and Unimaginative Disorder.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

petlaur said:


> Not to hijack this thread but I had a tank in which the decor was never rearranged in years, I had a totally opposite condition to the OP. Some believed that it was good that I wasn't disturbing the fish but I attributed it to LUD....Laziness and Unimaginative Disorder.


My 3 pieces of drift wood is exactly at the same place as where it wuz 2 years ago, then the tank wuz shut down for a year, and now still at the exact same location! hahaha~


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> My 3 pieces of drift wood is exactly at the same place as where it wuz 2 years ago, then the tank wuz shut down for a year, and now still at the exact same location! hahaha~


LOL
Well that's quite the imagination you have there!  
Cheers!!!


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> My 3 pieces of drift wood is exactly at the same place as where it wuz 2 years ago, then the tank wuz shut down for a year, and now still at the exact same location! hahaha~


LMAO! Fancy that, ya would've thought the wood would move a couple of micro-microns in that time what with the changes in buoyancy, pre and post shutdown. And let's not forget the movement due to the infinitessimal wobbles of the Earth's rotation over said time.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Since u guys said that, I am going to apply silicone to it now, just to ensure i can say "IT'S EXACTLY WHERE IT WUZ FROM THE START"!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> We switch our tanks around every water change as well.
> I think the fish dig it, gives them old new things to explore every time. lol
> Cheers!!!


my friend Nikki likes to do this to me when she comes to visit....she moves things around on me as does my daughter just to see the look of confusion on my face cause i know that was not there last time i looked. keeps me exploring, probably works good on the fish too!.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LOL! Since u guys said that, I am going to apply silicone to it now, just to ensure i can say "IT'S EXACTLY WHERE IT WUZ FROM THE START"!


Dat's Right, Physics don't lie.....and silicone, Great Stuff, safe for the fishies and bonds like a bugger.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are some pics of my fishie tank


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice? Oh wait.. where's the fish?  i can only spot 3! I guess it's not as overstocked as you told me there!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well the guppies are gone in dads tank, and the clowns are in hiding, and the raphael, cories are in back and the bushynose pleco is hiding too And there is 4 rummynose tetras
So My stock is!
-1 Striped Raphael Catfish
-1 Hoplo catfish
-3 Peppered Cories
-2 Bandit Cories
-2 Clown Loaches
-4 Rummynose Tetras
- and one Bushynose Pleco! That makes uhmmm, 14 fish?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hummm... i hate to say it, not overstock to me until they get to full size!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hahhaha okay then! Probably I before they're all of them are full grown I'm going to put all of them into a 55 With 2 sydonisis, and 6 glass cats But I'm leaving tthe tetras in the 20


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's not over stock when you look at this tank =) AMAZING, not mine though!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh wow, that looks like torture PP Where will they move!!!!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually, I think that looks a little cramp, but not torture, as PBass likes to school anyways! And as we're all guilty of.. especially me.. we all overstock!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

HAHAH I second that! I'm going to TRY to not overstock my 8 gallon that's cycling!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've said that a million time... and you cannot imagine what i have now since the last time I talked to you! LOL!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHAH Are you kidding!?!?!? Restocked xDD Good job buddy!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

not to derail your thread! but this is taken 2 days ago with my crappy iphone camera... you cannot imagine how much more fish you'll see if it wuz my 12mp camera LOL!  pls dun yell at me people HAHA~


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Holy jesus!! Your tank has grown A LOT as long as you can keep up with the cleaning!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been pruning the stem plants on the right every 4-7 days!
And the middle one... i prune every 2 weeks.. i take a chunk out for my wifey's axolotl! As she doesn't want me to those that tank.. i'm pretty much, growing plants, let it die in her tank, and then pull it out in two weeks, and dump fresh ones in ~.~ yes... i know.. such a waste!
But yes.. hope ya like the pic =) been working hard!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like you have been! I love your rainbows!! I love how their fins go in and out when they swim kind of  I might be describing it wrong though LOL And the ones that grow a lot are hw?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh, you cannot imagine the size of the congos, they're dominating the tank, they're just giants inside the tank!

Hornwart is gone.. i had enuff to top up a whole 5 gallon tank! I gave it all away, 2 people came by today, and a friend of mine will be taking the last portion!

I am now just a little worried when I wuz feeding my fish.. i have four denisoni barbs.. 1 is missing... i can only find 3 =( pls oh pls just be hiding!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a few congos before christmas  They died though and Denisoni barbs are really expensive!!! I hope their hiding too!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sigh.. can't find the last one... kinda wanna shoot myself in the head!
$25 down the drain...! At least it's not as bad as people losing their RTG's or rays, or expensive plecos! but still... hurts.. sigh~


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

RTG??? Lol, Yeah rays are expensive!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Red Tail Gold Arowana!
You cannot imagine how much those can cost!
Even a Red Arowana i saw last day wuz priced at $3000... so I definitely can't complain yet! But darn.. i think it's not th emoney that hurts.. it's the death that's more painful!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah losing a part of family I guess :S Hahah It's like you can't replace that fish, Like if I lost my Raphael, I would never want to get another one, no one could replace him  same goes for my hoplo


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sigh... i hardly ever buy fish that pricey (pricey to me at least)! When they die.. it's more than upsetting cuz it's the time and effort trying to keep them alive!
I'd feel better if I could at least find the body, but right now.. he's MIA!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss!!!!!!! I hope you feel better though!!!!!! Like really, I know how it feels to lose a fish, I been there Lol
Especially petsmart fish!!!!!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh.. i guess i cant complain... just more water changes, and more ffeeding =) just to ensure they're good! as competition of food is insane!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Competition :O That can't be good ;P


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the Pink tail chalceus is out competing everyone! LOL

hows ur tank going along though?


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

My tank is acually great!!! Like all fish getting food at breakfast and dinner  But my loaches have seemed to back off from the shrimp pellets They used to lov them! I think my Hoplo is the bigges fatty ever!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Glad they're healthy!
How big is the hoplo now? And where'd you find one anyways?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

change is always good IMO


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

The Hoplo I think are seasonal Idk but the store I got them from they don't have them anymore! But Pet Boutique I love them!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

And he'd about 3 inches  Got him when he was about 1.5 same with the rapahel


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

No clue where that is!
But wow, slow growers eh?


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Naw, Hahahaha I had him for a couple months


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW... Still.. I consider that slow!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Really hahahah!! The temp was a little too low for a bit, but they are okay


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOOOTZZ!!!
Found all four of my denisoni barbs! WOOTZZ!
had a rough day, even had a cruise on my bike on the hwy tonite just to keep my mind off things! And guess what? Got home.. and saw them all schooling, RARE SCENE, as they seem to hate each other LOL!

Btw.. i keep 3 heaters in my main tank... incase any one of them gets buggy, the other kicks in! ones at 78, ones at 80, ones at 81! Yes, call me paranoid, but I will not let anyone of them die! HAHA~


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

HAHAHA ! Your super fishy man I guess! I have 1 heater in my 20 gallon that's rated for a 10


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) LOL! Trust me... i ain't as crazy as the shrimp people!
a FX5 and a XP4 in a 20 gallon long tank! Nope.. not that crazy yet!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope this works!! Here's a video of half of my fishies


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Let's try again!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, this doesn't work, here's the Url.


----------

